# Citalopram - going cold turkey?



## Fergie39 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, I've been taking 10mg Citalopram for almost a year now for anxiety/panic attacks.

Got a BFP last week and saw my GP on Monday who said I should stop taking it immediately, which I did, I was ok for 3 or 4 days, but today I feel awful - twitchy and anxious.  Everything I've read on the Net says you shouldn't just stop, but I'm worried about the possibility of causing problems with my pregnancy.  

Any advice appreciated (I have taken a 10mg tablet tonight as I can't cope with feeling this 'twitchy')

Thanks, Fergie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Withdrawal symptoms can occur with these types of drugs and you are usually advised to reduce slowly from high doses. 10mg is a relatively low dose and to reduce at a slower rate would mean a switch to drops from tablets.
The twitch feeling can be a side effect of stopping but it shouldn't last longer than a week or two at most. If you feel that you can't manage without your meds then you should really speak to GP about this and discuss the risks and benefits for both you and the baby.
Maz x


----------

